# visto/veduto



## Delfinen

Ahimè questi verbi! Io ho imparato che si dice "ho _visto"_ e non il regolare "ho _veduto"._ Ma adesso vedo in una grammatica che tutte e due le forme sono corrette. Ma qualche differenza c'è, o no? Forse una delle forme e più vecchia, o forse c'è una differenza dialettale? Voi, cosa dite?


----------



## olaszinho

Ambedue le forme sono corrette. Il participio passato "visto" è comunque più comune e meno letterario rispetto a "veduto". Personalmente mi capita talvolta di usare "veduto", ma in una percentuale molto inferiore rispetto a "visto".


----------



## Aithria

Ciao Delfinen

Premessa storica: 
la lingua italiana è piena di doppioni (varianti fonetiche, morfologiche, lessicali) dovuti al fatto che, quella che oggi è una lingua nazionale, è stata per secoli solo lingua scritta e di letteratura (sprt poesia),che si è evolta per via dotta, mentre il parlato ha subito trasformazioni fonetiche diverse.

Spiegazione fonetica del caso specifico:
_*VEDUTO*_ : forma debole in _*-utum*_ del part. perfetto , diffusasi nei verbi con perfetto forte sul modello dei participi* -atum* */- itum  *e costruito, per semplificazione del parlato volgare, apponendo il suffisso alla al tema dell'infinito 
_*VISTO*_ : forma forte in _-(ĭ)tum_ del part. perfetto : _Visĭtum_ > _vistum_ > _visto_  (toscano).

A lungo si è protratto, con grandi scontri tra grammatici e letterarati, il dibattito sulla liceità dell'impiego dell'una o dell'altra forma, su quale forma scartare e quale tenere (non è il caso di riprenderlo qua); risultato: sono rimaste vive entrambe e non vi è regola precisa e dettame preciso nell'uso.

Consiglio pratico per un non madrelingua:
a meno che tu non studi italiano per scopi accademici nell'ambito delle scienze umane (sprt. letteratura), una volta che tu sappia dell'esistenza di entrambe le forme, limitati ad usare *visto *(oggi è più corrente) e non porti problemi.

 spero di esserti stata utile .
ciao


----------



## Delfinen

Grazie mille, per le risposte, molto utili e interessanti! Le llingue vivono, abbaimo un simile discorso in Svezia, ma qui i verbi forti stanno diminuendo, sempre di più vengono coniugati regolare. Nel caso di _visto/veduto_ sembra il contrario, almeno sembra più complicato vedere le tendenze. Ma seguo i tuoi consigli Aithria!


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Un attimo! Chiedo perdono. 
Io trovo che i due participi sottintendano due funzioni differenti. *Visto* è un termine più spigliato, *veduto* è un termine più elegante. 
Ti consiglio invece di usarli entrambi, a tua discrezione, ricordando che visto è un termine più comune e piano, magari anche per il parlato, mentre veduto è un termine di lingua educata, e sovente è usato nello scritto. 
Spero che nessuno si senta offeso, ma trovo irrispettoso che si dica di non utilizzare un verbo inserito in tutti i dizionari, di etimologia latina, pregno di significato e senza alcuna ragione linguistica a supporto.


----------



## Aithria

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Un attimo! Chiedo perdono.
> Io trovo che i due participi sottintendano due funzioni differenti. *Visto* è un termine più spigliato, *veduto* è un termine più elegante.
> Ti consiglio invece di usarli entrambi, a tua discrezione, ricordando che visto è un termine più comune e piano, magari anche per il parlato, mentre veduto è un termine di lingua educata, e sovente è usato nello scritto.
> Spero che nessuno si senta offeso, ma trovo irrispettoso che si dica di non utilizzare un verbo inserito in tutti i dizionari, di etimologia latina, pregno di significato e senza alcuna ragione linguistica a supporto.



Nobilissimo Barone di Rondò ...non buttiamoci in duelli giudiziari per punto d'onore lingustico ... 

Personalmente  ritengo che nell'apprendere una lingua diversa dalla propria, così come  nell'insegnare a un non madrelingua, il punto principale sia essere  pragmatici e funzionali agli obiettivi che il non madrelingua si prefigge, nel rispetto  della grammatica standard (ecco perchè ho specificato: _a meno che tu non studi italiano per scopi accademici _..).

Invitare  uno studente a fare della propria discrezionalità il metodo di  valutazione per applicare una forma morfologica, sintattica o lessicale,  presuppone da parte di quest'ultimo una padronanza notevole della  lingua stessa; ora, se Delfinen la possedesse a tale livello, non si  sarebbe posto/a nemmeno la domanda "perchè ci sono queste due forme e come  le devo usare?".

Sono sicura che nel tempo e con la pratica anche Delfinen sarà in grado, come la comunità dei parlanti italiano, di percepire *visto *come forma tendenzialmente più prosaica e *veduto *della  poesia (anche se la cosa non costituisce rigida discriminante nell'uso dell'una o dell'altra) e potrà regolarsi ad libitum; anzi, se fa studi d'italianistica, qualcuno gli/le spiegherà anche che nel '500 il  dictat dei grammatici era rigorosamente l'opposto!.

Per il momento, però, non conoscendo nè il livello di studi di Delfinen e nè il fine per cui  lui/lei studia italiano, mi sono limitata a dare una indicazione pratica  applicabile a qualunque registro di lingua e normativamente corretta in  qualunque contesto situazionale. 

Spero che non ti senta offeso, ma, per pluriennale esperienza, rimango della mia opinione.


----------



## francisgranada

Io (da non madrelingua) posso solo confermare l'opinione di Aithria. Penso che un consiglio come





> ... una volta che tu sappia dell'esistenza di entrambe le forme, limitati ad usare _*visto*_ ...


  sia adeguato ed anche utile, perché tra decine di dubbi e incertezze che uno straniero (che studia l'italiano) possa avere, l'uso pratico del participio "veduto" mi pare veramente una cosa di minima importanza ...


> ... di etimologia latina ...


  Dal punto di vista pratico, l'etimologia non è necessariamente un'aspetto determinante. In più, nel caso di "_veduto_" non si tratta neanche d'etimologia latina, ma piuttosto d'una innovazione italiana (la forma latina, come già detto prima, era _visitum _e non *_vidutum_).


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Chiedo perdono... a volte, la foga mi precede. 

Per la verità, non avevo compreso perfettamente ciò che intendevi, e ora che ho letto il messaggio successivo dirò che comprendo, giustifico e apprezzo questa cura della preparazione dello studente straniero, che giustamente ha necessità d'imparare passo passo un vocabolario sempre più vasto. Nello specifico, dunque, avevo creduto che volessi liquidare veduto, che io trovo invece un ottimo esempio di varietà della nostra lingua. 
Chiedo dunque umilmente venia, sicuro del Vostro perdono. Addurrò, come scusa, che noi baroni siamo spesso protervi, e talvolta anche irriducibili alle ragioni altrui 

@francis: non credo che l'etimo non sia determinante, in molti casi almeno credo lo sia invece, e per diversi motivi.


----------



## francisgranada

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> @francis: non credo che l'etimo non sia determinante, in molti casi almeno credo lo sia invece, e per diversi motivi.



Io personalmente penso che ci capiamo benissimo , ma ci stiamo esprimendo un po' diversamente (e forse non sempre abbastanza precisamente...) Volevo solo dire, che dal punto di vista della _correttezza dell'uso pratico_ di una parola/forma/frase ... non è automaticamente "più corretta" la versione etimologicamente "corretta" o, diciamo, quella "più originale".  Se fosse così, allora la forma "veduto" sarebbe _a priori_ scorretta, mentre quella corretta sarebbe solo la forma "visto" che corrisponde perfettamente allo sviluppo del participio passato latino di _videre _nel romanzo (_visitum > vistum > vistu > visto_). 

(Non voglio assolutamente "diminuire" o "bagatelizzare" l'importanza dell'etimologia, anzi ... )


----------



## Delfinen

Grazie a tutti! Io apprezzo di leggere tutte le risposte, e penso che che l'uno è il continuo dell'altro, apprezzo i diversi punti di visto. Proprio questo è bello con questo forum, che ricevi molte risposte. La madrelingua appartiene ad ognuno, ma sullo stile si può discutere. Sono felice che voi vi prendiate il tempo di spiegare le cose, come cerco io a fare sul forum svedese


----------



## infinite sadness

Delfinen said:


> Grazie a tutti! Io apprezzo *[*di*]* leggere tutte le risposte, e penso che che l'una è il continuo dell'altra, apprezzo i diversi punti di vist*a*. Proprio questo è il bello di questo forum, che ricevi molte risposte. La madrelingua appartiene ad ognuno, ma sullo stile si può discutere. Sono felice che voi vi prendiate il tempo di spiegare le cose, come cerco io *di* fare sul forum svedese


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

@francis
Hai perfettamente ragione, non ci siamo capiti. Intendevo solo che sia visto che veduto hanno una etimologia latina, e quindi io non li metto in discussione (ma non solo per questo, anche perché sono entrambi utili) ed è l'etimologia latina in genere che per me è preferibile alle altre (per la lingua italiana) perché ritengo che si tratti non di prestito ma di derivazione; quindi preferisco le parole di derivazione latina (spesso perché anche più antiche e radicate) a parità di espressione (se un'espressione è migliore non importa da dove venga! )

In generale, quindi: quando ti ho detto che secondo me l'etimologia conta, non parlavo di visto/veduto, ma in generale di vari termini. Ad esempio, una parola di derivazione inglese (shock) è inutile usarla in un contesto italiano, dove ci sono parole migliori e più radicate come sconvolgimento, straniamento, attonimento, stupore e così via. Così come io non vedrei di buon occhio un inglese che dicesse I had a sconvolgimento (!), a meno che abbia un senso dire sconvolgimento al posto di shock, e non sia una semplice moda. Certo, la colonizzazione linguistica, quando si parla della tua lingua, fa anche piacere, ma credo che ogni lingua debba conservare le proprie tradizioni, invece che uniformarsi agli altri.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

@ delfinen:
madrelingua, di solito, si dice di una persona: _quel tale è madrelingua portoghese.

_Per dire la lingua di qualcuno, noi preferiamo usare la costruzione lingua madre: _la sua lingua madre è il portoghese._


----------



## matoupaschat

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Per dire la lingua di qualcuno, noi preferiamo usare la costruzione *lingua madre*: _la sua lingua madre è il portoghese._


Scusate d'intromettermi, ma siete tutti d'accordo su quest'uso?


----------



## francisgranada

matoupaschat said:


> Scusate d'intromettermi, ma siete tutti d'accordo su quest'uso?



È una domanda che forse interesserebbe anche ad altri, ma qui è evidentemente fuori tema ... Non volete aprire un nuovo thread?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Per me va bene, ma sto andando via. Fai tu franz?


----------



## Necsus

francisgranada said:


> È una domanda che forse interesserebbe anche ad altri, ma qui è evidentemente fuori tema ... Non volete aprire un nuovo thread?


Ci sono già alcune discussioni in proposito :
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=991051
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1926160 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2080739


----------



## matoupaschat

OK, grazie, basta così con l'ultimo link di Necsus! Volevo solo sapere se foste o meno tutti d'accordo con i dizionari ...


----------

